# Black Skirt Tetras Fin Nipping



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

I never really had a problem with fin nipping with my black skirt tetras. I had 5 until one of them died. They chased each other around and nipped at each other but nothing excessive like it is now. I got 2 new black skirts (one big and 1 small), bringing the total to 6, because I wanted to see if I could get them to school. All of them stay in their own territories and when another fish comes into it they chase them out. I started noticing the day after I put the new fish in the tank that the fins on the bigger one had been nipped as well as on the other big one I had already and 1 other small one. I think it might be the small one I got recently that is harassing my other black skirts and I don't know if I should add more tetras or let them be.

If adding more would solve the problem I would want to get a different fish that would do well with black skirts, perhaps even school with them if they ever get scared.

I also have a Chinese algae eater. I know everyone says these fish are the worst to have but I've never had any problems with this fish. I've always had CAE since I can remember and at one point I think I had 2 or 3 at once living in the same tank. I have 1 in my set up and it still eats algae and when it's not eating algae it's hiding in it's cave or chilling on the gravel under a plant. I assumed it may have been the CAE but came to the conclusion it wasn't after I saw my black skirts were being so aggressive toward each other.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Black skirts are aggressive and nippy. You may have to take that one back. If you had peace before the one may have just pushed it to being aggressive. I have CAE's in with my cons and they get along great.


----------

